# I did it had keyhole reversal tue 7th nov



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi everyone well i did it, i had my reversal on tuesday, all went ok tubes were fine and the surgon said it was a success he thought as it had been 10 years since the original opp they would have been scared but they were not, it is very sore more than i thought it would be but the bowel was stuck to one of the tubes so it was a little bit more work.
But on the plus side i am really looking forward to ttc and having a bfp.  So anyone thinking of reversal and wanting it done by keyhole i would recommend my surgon Mr C V Steer it cost £2995 and worth every penny the service was fantastic. Love and hope to everyone.


----------



## hopeforababy (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Glad to hear your op was a sucsess, I'll look forward to hearing that you have a BFP.
Where did you have the op done?

Good luck luv Hope


----------



## jill20000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Jo

great news, glad it went ok. now lots of practicing for that bfp. 

luv Jillx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello 
It would be great to know what Hospital you had this done at and was it successful as i am having real trouble finding anyone who does it this way .Cant find Mr C V  Steer on internet search .
Thanks


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hope you soon feel better...Just take it easy and listen to your body...Sleep as much as you can...
Jayne


----------

